# starvin marvin the fahaka puffer



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

lots of pics


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WoHOOO!!!! You didn't give him up yet!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

looks awesome John John.. ..
shes a keeper dude!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ya i love the new camera i got too. i got to learn how to take better pictures


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I wanna feed him snails! LOL~


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

they do love the snails its like crack


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like he has alot of potential to be a very nice looking fahaka


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute!!!!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I love these guys! Beautiful fish. Can you feed them saltwater inverts as well or just freshwater inverts (I was thinking clams, small crabs, shrimp?) to vary the diet?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes you can feed them clams and shrimp and whatnot


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool setup jft


----------

